# eye problem?



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

my girl mouse milly, who is satin and pink eyed, in her left eye has a slight problem im worried about, its half closed and pink ish around the eye? while the other eye is fine, she seems completely healthy otherwise, it dosnt seem like anything harmful, im just concerned incase it worsens,..?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

She may have a bit of substrate/bedding in the eye and it will probably work it's own way out but you could try bathing Milly's eye with a saline solution (one teaspoon of salt to one pint of warm water). If it doesn't improve within a few days you may need to seek further advice.


----------



## kittygirl991 (Sep 16, 2011)

thanks, right now the only salt i have has iodene in it, is tht ok?


----------

